# Reheating Game Hens



## FrankZ (Jun 14, 2011)

Yesterday I did a couple of hens on the grill while I did the pork chops for dinner.  Tonight we eat the hens.  What is the best way to reheat them, they are whole.

I might serve them cold but I am looking at all my options right now.  I will be doing some corn in the oven so I can always toss the hens in with that but I don't want to overcook them.

Thanks.


----------



## dcSaute (Jun 14, 2011)

wrap in foil; oven at 250'F

you'll lose any skin crispness, but uncovered there's a high danger of producing chicken jerky . . .


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 14, 2011)

Chicken jerky is something I dearly want to avoid...


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd microwave to heat, then a few minutes in with the corn for a few minutes to help crisp up the skin.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 14, 2011)

Kathleen called and she wants em cold.. so cold they will be.

But thanks for the ideas, they will come in handy in the future.


----------



## LindaZ (Jun 14, 2011)

I cover them with plastic wrap, vent a corner and microwave. Keeps 'em moist but the skins are less crisp. You can also add about a tablespoon of water to the dish and steam them in the microwave to reheat them, there again, they won't be crispy. Dry heat will give you jerky.  Cold is good too.


----------



## Claire (Jun 15, 2011)

This time of year, cold is good.  The fact is that that yummy crisp skin is just not as yummy leftover.  I had an uncle & aunt who would forbid us all from eating the skin off a newly roasted bird.  My mom had a different policy.  "Eat it while it is good!  It won't be good tomorrow!"  The uncle and aunt would claim that the meat would get dried out if the skin wasn't on it.  Mom would say that's what plastic wrap and aluminum foil were invented for.  I'm all for eating the skin when it is good.  Then shred or chop the meat for cold dishes, tacos, soup.


----------

